# Uruapan, Mich.



## JoParsons (Jun 25, 2011)

*lane:I'm looking for other expats moving to or living in Uruapan. I've found a couple of people through friends and one from here, but I'd love to hear from more of you.

So, wassup?

Fina (my new nickname for Josafina) :clap2:*


----------



## JoParsons (Jun 25, 2011)

*What? No One in Uruapan???*



JoParsons said:


> *lane:I'm looking for other expats moving to or living in Uruapan. I've found a couple of people through friends and one from here, but I'd love to hear from more of you.
> 
> So, wassup?
> 
> Fina (my new nickname for Josafina) :clap2:*


Really?  :confused2:No one else moving to Uruapan, Avocado capital of the world??? How can this be. Oh, and it has a Sam's Club.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Avocados yes as well as some of the best laquerware anywhere but expect not too many expats. More likely Patzcuaro.
Great that you are enjoying it and that you picked up on Fina from earlier thread.


----------



## JoParsons (Jun 25, 2011)

*Just Checking*



conklinwh said:


> Avocados yes as well as some of the best laquerware anywhere but expect not too many expats. More likely Patzcuaro.
> Great that you are enjoying it and that you picked up on Fina from earlier thread.


I was just checking again. Thanks for the response.


----------



## JoParsons (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm very eager to leave now. 2 days and 10 hours until my flight and I'm wanting it to be tomorrow morning. Time for some deep breaths. And I'll probably be back.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

JoParsons said:


> I'm very eager to leave now. 2 days and 10 hours until my flight and I'm wanting it to be tomorrow morning. Time for some deep breaths. And I'll probably be back.


Deep breaths are a good idea along with some Valeriana to gently calm your nerves. You will keep us posted on how your move goes, I hope.


----------



## JoParsons (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks for the good words.


----------

